#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  How To Prevent Hacking?

## Moana

Hello Guys!

Hacking is the action of getting unauthorized access to one's computer or system. It is one of the most common things in the world, financial hacking is being in trend now. A recent survey has shown that the number of hackers existing is around Europe between the age of 17-30. 

How can one prevent his/her system from being hacked? Any ideas, do let me know!

----------


## Bhavya

> Hello Guys!
> 
> Hacking is the action of getting unauthorized access to one's computer or system. It is one of the most common things in the world, financial hacking is being in trend now. A recent survey has shown that the number of hackers existing is around Europe between the age of 17-30. 
> 
> How can one prevent his/her system from being hacked? Any ideas, do let me know!


Maintaining a complex unreadable password will help to prevent hacking and we should often change our password. Here in this article, you can get more tips to keep yourself safe from hackers

----------

